# Howdy from Hooterville



## magnaman (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello folks, I'm Bill from Nicholasville KY. I don't have a tractor, I've been asked by my 78 year old father-in-law to help him get his International 240 running again. At least I think its a 240. He bought it about 30 years ago and to this day he isn't sure what model it is. The part of the body work with the model number is long since gone but from the pictures I've found this is what I'm going with.

The first project is the carb. I'm no stranger to carbs but I don't know if I have all the parts. The biggest question is, what are the specs for the float height? I know he's had it apart several times and this means that there's no telling what its supposed to be. Also the air/fuel mixture screw, what is the factory setting? I've found "Zenith and 12285" but this is about it. I'm pretty sure that I have it cleaned up and out and put back together with what I was given. I'll deal with the linkage after I get the carb adjusted. 


























This is what I've got to work with. If I'm wrong about the model then please help me out. He's rewired, rewelded, removed and changed it over to 12volts. My FIL is a crafty old guy who can get almost anything to work, it does however, come at an expense. 

Anyway, this is where I am. I don't have any experience with tractors. My thing is the old Honda V4 motorcycles. Any help I can get will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## magnaman (Nov 6, 2012)

*Zenith 12285 carb specs*

My father-in-law asked me to clean the carb from his tractor. I believe its an early 60s international 240 but there's no markings that I can find to confirm this.

I'm pretty familiar with carbs and I'm sure I have this one cleaned up pretty well. The real problems are that I have no idea where the float height and the air/fuel screw is supposed to be. I'd love to find a picture of one with the correct linkage attached. I can only hope he still has all the pieces and parts. 

I know my FIL doesn't expect this tractor to run like new but when he ran it last it was all he could do to get it under his shed. He's a crafty old devil that can get almost anything to run but I think he's tinkered with this one to many times. 

Any help anyone can give me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How's this, Bill ? I merged the posts,so ,now we wait ! Again, Welcome to the forum ! OH,and POST MORE PICS !! WE love tractor pics !


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bill, I can't help with the model, but you could try tractordata.com I have been able to match tractors to the photos posted on there..
Cheers.:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Bill.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure looks like a 240 Check the serial number and see what you have.







Then go to www.tractordata.com like farmertim mentioned and you should be able to at least determine what you have
Welcome aboard, by the way


----------



## magnaman (Nov 6, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Sure looks like a 240 Check the serial number and see what you have.
> View attachment 15843
> 
> Then go to www.tractordata.com like farmertim mentioned and you should be able to at least determine what you have
> Welcome aboard, by the way


Thanks for the warm welcome gentlemen, especially since I'm about as new to tractors as a person could be.

The nameplate is a little... worn









I'll try "tractordata" and see what I can figure out.

Does anyone have any carb specs?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd guess it to be a 1959 International 240


----------



## magnaman (Nov 6, 2012)

BINGO!

I downloaded a manual for the Zenith updraft carbs. It has all the techno stuff in it. Let me know of anyone needs some info, I'll see if I can send the info you need.

Elmer is going to have his tractor back this weekend!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You'd best be careful,Bill,because now that you're working on one,......it could give you the FEVER !!! LOL!


----------



## magnaman (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think I'll get bit by this bug, these things won't fit in my shop in the basement. 

My addiction is restoring old motorcycles.


----------



## magnaman (Nov 6, 2012)

I finally got a chance to get out to my FIL's house to play with his tractor. It started right up and ran pretty good but when we turned it off it started pouring gas out of the carb. I had to take the carb off a couple times to get the float adjusted correctly but man, working with one carb is much easier than what I'm used to. With the float adjusted, a little tweak to the timing he said it was running much better than it was use to. We put the engine under load and it didn't flinch. I guess it is a job well done. 

The test is when he gets out in his field for a while. Time will tell.

Thanks for the help fellas. This is a great place.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice job on those bikes there magnaman.
Glad to here you got the International going as well!


----------



## magnaman (Nov 6, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Nice job on those bikes there magnaman.
> Glad to here you got the International going as well!


Thanks Bill, I've done about a dozen over the past 8 years. The problem is the same with these old tractors, parts are getting harder to find.


----------

